# moneymaker



## milamonster (Jul 29, 2007)

I didn't know I was supposed to post it here to enter the contest (never done it before) i thought it would be automatically entered, so i just copied it over . 


so this is alot of pictures! I'm not too good at tuts, so bear with me. i also forgot to take some pics of some stuff. 
I apologize that it's not the greatest lighting since this was taken in my bathroom, the only place with a mirror and equally as bad lighting as the rest of my house. *Therefore i missed some things, ie that I didn't blend in my concealer near my eyes, that is what NOT to do lol.* I didn't wear this look out though so... 

ok


this is the look that this is for:







&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
this is what I used...
eyes
udpp
from inside corner to outside corner:
nixie ultra pearl pigment shadows in electric storm, same thing but in saturn, mac humid, carbon dabbed in corner
highlight is fine wink by wet n wild, over that is pink opal loose powder by mary kay
nyc eyeliner on top and bottom lids
electric sotrm and humid to line eyes over that 

face
prep and prime
nixie pressed powder in tantone 7
nixie oil free perfect finish foundation from nixie in tantone 7 used to conceal 
raizin blush 
nar's orgasm and laguna used as highlighter and bronzer

eyebrows
benefit's brow zings in dark

eyelashes
rimmel xxl mascara or super lash, i cant remember the name lol!

lips
dark brown lip liner
aromaleigh's saffron was put on first as a base then 
estee lauder tiger shark then dabbed on a mary kay's silver sand
vaseline over it for that gloss
-----------------------------------------------------------








begin with primer on face and udpp. And yes, I go out without makeup many times! gasp. haha. (and I have posted in the skin section about my skin if anyone wants to help out with that.)





i then applied loose powder under the eyes to catch all the shadow





i love these shadows from nixie (electric storm and saturn), but they're loose and I'm hella clumsy/messy, so just make sure to clean up.






start applying electric storm in inner corners. Oh and by the way, I'm using all mary kay brushes for the most part except for one brush which is mac, youll see that later on. 












done! 












next apply saturn in the middle 







in progresss....






done! do not blend yet kids












take mac's humid and apply it to the outter corner of the eye. 




done! but not blended ewwwy






started blending, getting happier...





now i blinded myself haha





take the mary kay crease brush which i love to blend with.






yay blended. 





take fine wink and apply to the highlight area.




now blend it in 





i like a bit of sparkle so i take the pink opal from mary kay's velocity line. hella old haha, but i love it too much. It's limited edition from ages ago.






don't forget to blend that in too! you might notice the colors are a bit brighter because I reapplied and blended again.






take mac's carbonand apply this time using a mac brush, i cant remember the name of it, maybe a 224, i bascially just dab and press the color in the side for a bit of darkeness but not too much. 











not a lot but you can see it a bit i hope.




blend it in too. Apply humid and electric storm to bottom lashline using a skinny eyeliner brush i forgot to take a picture of but it was super cheap and from avon, i love it! elf also has one i love.






apply nyc pencil eyeliner in black. This stuff goes on so smooth!!!! I love it like liquid. And also apply the rimmel mascara!






take benefit's brow zings and in short strokes apply to eyebrows





keep going. 







almost there.






notice the difference. And yes, my eyebrows do naturally grow wihtout hair in some spots.






take sonia kanshuks (spelling?) concealer brush from the makeup line sold at target and apply to under eye to cover up circles nad dab whereever else you want it






i went a bit happy, but i didn't have a sponge to apply with so brush will do.






still blending...





done more or less. Like I said, I missed some of that and didn't see that it wans't all blended, but do make sure to double check before you leave your house lol. 






somewhere here i applied some powder on my face that's why it's not as shiny. Then I took some raizin blush and apply to the cheeks.




i love this stuff, it's nars' orgasm and laguna. I love laguna the most. I mix the two to apply to my face but use only a bit of the bronzer laguna.








take blush and apply the nars product to cheekbones, apples, nose and forehead






what i ended up with, doesn't show the blush and highlight well though





you can see the blush and highlight here tho it casted a weird shadow.

























so i put on a bunch of different lipglosses so I didn't get a pic of all of them. But I layered them in this order:
dark brown lip liner
aromaleigh's saffron was put on first as a base then 
estee lauder tiger shark then dabbed on a mary kay's silver sand
vaseline over it for that gloss


thanks for taking the time to look at this .


----------



## franimal (Jul 29, 2007)

looks beautiful, thanks for the tut


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 29, 2007)

Gorgeous!  Thanks!


----------



## breathless (Jul 30, 2007)

looks great! thanks!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great tut. As this was posted too late for July, I will make an exception and let you enter it for August. But please take heed of the voting deadlines in the future.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: moneymaker (for August contest only)*

Cool!!


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 4, 2007)

pretty 
thanks for the tut 
I just ordered some nixie foundation very cool to see on you 
Thanks again


----------



## german_melly (Aug 4, 2007)

Yay... beautiful girl... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the colors you used let your eyes just look like WOOW ...^^ hope you understand what i mean *lol* ...  gorgeous


----------



## allthatglamour (Aug 5, 2007)

Goodness...Humid is a great colour on you. This is an excellent look!


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 5, 2007)

You're very talented! Great tut


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you for doing this tutorial. You look great - love your smile


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 7, 2007)

love the look! thanks for the tutorial


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 18, 2007)

cool


----------



## pichima (Aug 25, 2007)

very pretty!!! 
i love your smile


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 26, 2007)

fab tut! thanks! i thought i commented in this thread :scratching head:


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 7, 2007)

i love that green on you


----------



## milamonster (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks^^


----------



## cuiran (Jun 19, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 19, 2008)

very pretty
you have a beautifulllllllll smile


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 19, 2008)

very pretty
you have a beautifulllllllll smile


----------



## milamonster (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks ladies


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 20, 2008)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 20, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## milamonster (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks mucho =))


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

very pretty


----------

